# [ebuild req] gTinSMS

## Onip

visto che molti utilizzano tinsms volevo rendere noto a tutti che esiste questa GUI. non l'ho ancora provata, ma sarebbe carino se qualche anima pia scrivesse un bell'ebuild. Io adesso sono preso da esami e reinstallazione gentoo quindi non ho prorpio tempo di impararmi la sintassi degli ebuild....

Byez

----------

## Onip

up, non c'è neanche un'anima pia nel forum....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

io ho installato

```
dev-perl/libwww-perl  <-- per tinsms

dev-perl/gtk2-perl  <--- per gtinsms

```

naturalmente con le loro dipendenze

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora eccomi. L'ebuild e'

```
# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

MY_P=`echo ${P} | sed 's/-/_/g'`

DESCRIPTION="Send sms with tin"

SRC_URI="http://www.marzocca.net/linux/downloads/${MY_P}.tgz"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.marzocca.net/linux/gtinsms.html"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

DEPEND="dev-perl/gtk2-perl

dev-perl/libwww-perl"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

IUSE=""

RESTRICT="nomirror"

src_install() {

        cd ${WORKDIR}

        exeinto /usr/bin

        doexe ${PN}

}
```

Bisogna metterlo il /usr/local/portage e creare le cartelle

```
$ mkdir net-misc/gtinsms
```

e poi nomimare l'ebuild gtinsms-1.0.0.ebuild . Inoltre bisogna smasxherarlo

```
# echo "net-misc/gtinsms ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Poi si puo' lanciare

```
# ebuild /usr/local/portagenet-misc/gtinsms/gtinsms-1.0.0.ebuild digest

# emerge gtinsms
```

PS: io l'ho provato con l'opzione nodeps, non avevo voglia di installarmi cose che non uso per poi toglierle

----------

## fctk

si può adattare questo ebuild anche a galicesms?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ora si. Nella procedure di creazione cartelle file basta cambiare gtinsms con galicesms

----------

## Onip

grazie mille!!!!!

----------

## fctk

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ora si. Nella procedure di creazione cartelle file basta cambiare gtinsms con galicesms

 

ok... appena posso lo provo... ad ogni modo grazie per l'ebuild!  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A qualcuno interessa anche quelli da linea di comando? http://www.marzocca.net/linux/alicetinsms.html .

Se si appena trovo un attimo scrivo l'ebuild anche per questi

----------

## Onip

ecco un cliente  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## Lucha

eccone un'altro!

tra l'altro i file della rubrica sono ancora diversi tra gtinsms e tinsms, vero? In effetti gtinsms non è un frontend di tinsms, ma un programma a se' stante....

----------

## gaffiere

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Allora eccomi. L'ebuild e'
> 
> Poi si puo' lanciare
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non dovrebbe essere

```
# ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-misc/gtinsms/gtinsms-1.0.0.ebuild digest
```

?

see ya

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gaffiere wrote:*   

> Non dovrebbe essere
> 
> ```
> # ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-misc/gtinsms/gtinsms-1.0.0.ebuild digest
> ```
> ...

 

Si sbagliuato io a scrivere. Corretto grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

L'ebuild funziona anche per alicesms e tinsms solo che non saprei ch dipendenze ha bisogno. Qulcuno che lo usa potrebbe illuminarmi?

----------

## fctk

da quanto ho capito sia gtinsms che galicesms richiedono:

```
dev-perl/libwww-perl

dev-perl/gtk2-perl
```

invece sia alicesms che tinsms richiedono solo:

```
dev-perl/libwww-perl
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@fctk: grazie ora provo comunque a mergiarlo con le tue dritte e vedo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Dal sito leggo, per i programmi da linea di comando:

```
I due script descritti in questa pagina sono stati recentemente inclusi - come moduli gateway- nella libreria PERL WWW-SMS (CPAN WWW::SMS). 
```

Quindi basterebbe in teoria dare 

```
# g-cpan.pl WWW::SMS
```

e dovrebbero essere installati. Sbaglio a dire qualcosa?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Qualcuno mi aiuta a scrivere una descrizione in inglese sia per gtinsms che per galicesms cosi' sottopongo l'ebuild per farlo inserie nel portage tree ufficiale?

----------

## Onip

```
a GUI frontend Communicator + by www.virgilio.it
```

oppure

```
 program to send SMS via Communicator + by www.virgilio.it
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok ho postato i due ebuild su bug. Vediamo se li accettano

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92123

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92119

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hanno fatto una domanda su bugs per i due programmini potete rispondere voi che ne sapete di piu' su questi programmi? Grazie

----------

## Onip

risposto nel mio migliore inglese....   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## unarana

Se a qualcuno interessa gli ho provati su amd64, aggiungendo a KEYWORDS nell'ebuild amd64, ed entrambi si compilano e partono benissimo, purtroppo non li posso provare poichè essendo un ex bbb e non essendomi mai registratoad alice prima di ora, non vengo riconosciuto come cliente adsl  :Shocked: 

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Wintermute2.0

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hanno fatto una domanda su bugs per i due programmini potete rispondere voi che ne sapete di piu' su questi programmi? Grazie

 

La risposta è stata data da un utente italiano. Spero li aggiugano nel portage, sono degli ottimi programmi.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Onip wrote:*   

> risposto nel mio migliore inglese....   

 

Grazie mille!

----------

## thesaltydog

Eccomi qui.... sono Saltydog, l'autore dei programmi in questione.

Non frequento questo forum in quanto uso Debian e Ubuntu, ma un amico mi ha chiesto di venire a leggere...

Devo effettivamente ringraziarvi tutti, in quanto siete una comunità attivissima e di grande interesse!

Grazie inoltre anche per l'ebuild.

Per quanto riguarda l'inserimento nel portage tree, ho letto i post nel bug e il mainteiner che chiedeva di unificare i due programmi.

Quindi stasera mi sono messo al lavoro, ed è venuto fuori un programma di nome (ovvio) galicetinsms che risiede nel system tray di Gnome (o KDE) e che quindi si può mettere nell'autostart. Cliccando sull'icona del tray si può scegliere se far partire il modulo TIN o quello ALice (infatti li ho modificati come moduli .pm). Mi è sembrata una buona idea in quanto in questo modo i due programmi sono in effetti in unico pacchetto (composto da 6 file) che viene gestito attraverso l'icona sul sistem tray.

Appena metto a posto il sito (domani o dopodomani) il programma sarà in linea. In ogni caso vi lascerò un messaggio di conferma qui...

Scusate se non leggo frequentemente questo forum, ma potete contattarmi a thesaltydog@gmail.com

Grazie ancora.

Fabio

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *thesaltydog wrote:*   

> Appena metto a posto il sito (domani o dopodomani) il programma sarà in linea. In ogni caso vi lascerò un messaggio di conferma qui...

 

Ok appena e' a posto modifico l'ebuild. 

PS: Volevo avvisarti via mail che era stato creato l'ebuild per il tuo programma ma poi mi sono scurdato. Scusa

----------

## thesaltydog

OK. 

Il programma è pronto e il sito pure:

http://www.marzocca.net/linux/gats.html

Fatemi sapere...

Fabio

----------

## Ercole

grazie... ottimo lavoro... utility veramente comoda!!!

 :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ercole wrote:*   

> grazie... ottimo lavoro... utility veramente comoda!!!
> 
> 

 

Ma io non riesco a farla funzionare. Quando faccio partire da linea di comando il programma non mi apapre nulla

----------

## Onip

a me funziona bene. hai installato tutte le dipendenze?

io in più a quelle di gtinsms ho messo 

```
dev-perl/gtk2-trayicon
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Onip wrote:*   

> a me funziona bene. hai installato tutte le dipendenze?

 

Si ho messo. Vabbe facciamo una cosa mi provi questo ebuild, per favore?

```
# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

inherit perl-module

MY_P=${P//-/_}

S=${WORKDIR}/${PN}

DESCRIPTION="A gtk2 interface to send sms with ADSL alice or tin"

SRC_URI="http://www.marzocca.net/linux/downloads/${MY_P}.tgz"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.marzocca.net/linux/gats.html"

KEYWORDS="x86"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

DEPEND="dev-perl/gtk2-perl

        dev-perl/libwww-perl

        dev-perl/gtk2-trayicon"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

IUSE=""

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A}

        cd ${S}

        for FILE in `ls *.pm ${PN}`; do

                sed "s/ICONPATH./\"\/usr\/share\/${PN}\/icons\/\"./g" ${FILE} > ${FILE}.gentoo

                mv ${FILE}.gentoo ${FILE}

        done    

}

src_compile() {

        cd ${S}

}

src_install() {

        exeinto /usr/bin

        doexe ${PN}

        insinto /usr/share/${PN}/icons

        doins *.png

        perlinfo

        insinto ${VENDOR_ARCH}/${PN}

        doins *.pm

}
```

----------

## Onip

detto fatto!

```
onip@Hal9000 onip $ galicetinsms

Can't locate galicesms.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/bin /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.5/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.5 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.5/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.5 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/bin/galicetinsms line 32.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/galicetinsms line 32.
```

Credo che ci sia da spostare la directori di installazione degli script... (o da aggiungere la cartella nel PATH)

----------

## die-hard

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Ercole wrote:*   grazie... ottimo lavoro... utility veramente comoda!!!
> 
>  
> 
> Ma io non riesco a farla funzionare. Quando faccio partire da linea di comando il programma non mi apapre nulla

 

ho il tuo stesso identico problema,  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Credo che ci sia da spostare la directori di installazione degli script... (o da aggiungere la cartella nel PATH)

 

Prova questo

```
# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

inherit perl-module

MY_P=${P//-/_}

S=${WORKDIR}/${PN}

DESCRIPTION="A gtk2 interface to send sms with ADSL alice or tin"

SRC_URI="http://www.marzocca.net/linux/downloads/${MY_P}.tgz"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.marzocca.net/linux/gats.html"

KEYWORDS="x86"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

DEPEND="dev-perl/gtk2-perl

        dev-perl/libwww-perl

        dev-perl/gtk2-trayicon"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

IUSE=""

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A}

        cd ${S}

        for FILE in `ls *.pm ${PN}`; do

                sed -i -e "s/ICONPATH\./\"\/usr\/share\/${PN}\/icons\/\"\./" ${FILE}

        done    

}

src_compile() {

        cd ${S}

}

src_install() {

        exeinto /usr/bin

        doexe ${PN}

        insinto /usr/share/${PN}/icons

        doins *.png

        perlinfo

        insinto ${VENDOR_ARCH}

        doins *.pm

}
```

----------

## Onip

sembra perfetto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Onip wrote:*   

> sembra perfetto

 

Pero' sta nel fatto che in due abbbiamo lo stesso problema e non capisco perche'. Forse manca qualche dipendenza?

----------

## Onip

forse, solo che io non saprei proprio da che parte incominciare a cercare. Il fatto strano è che io avevo provato galicetinsms senza installare  dev-perl/gtk2-trayicon e all'esecuzione dello script mi segnalava che non trovava delle cose nel PATH. Il fatto che non vi restituisca niente mi lascia perplesso. 

Magari non si integra con la systray del tuo wm? Te lo dico perchè parte direttamente lì, e magari è per quello che non si vede

----------

## thesaltydog

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma io non riesco a farla funzionare. Quando faccio partire da linea di comando il programma non mi apapre nulla

 

Sei sicuro? Non deve apparire nulla sul desktop, perchè il programma si installa nel system tray. Dovrebbe venir fuori una piccola icona con un telefonino giallo..

----------

## die-hard

manko quella vedo

----------

## thesaltydog

 *Quote:*   

> src_install() {
> 
>         exeinto /usr/bin
> 
>         doexe ${PN}
> ...

 

fedeliallalinea, il programma e i moduli .pm devono andare nella stessa directory!!

----------

## thesaltydog

 *Quote:*   

> manko quella vedo

 

...ma che WM usi?

----------

## thesaltydog

Accertatevi di fare il download della versione 0.5.2  Le precedenti hanno un bug.

----------

## Onip

 *thesaltydog wrote:*   

> fedeliallalinea, il programma e i moduli .pm devono andare nella stessa directory!!

 

a me con l'ebuild così com'è funziona tutto, così come funzionava a suo tempo gtinsms che era anche lui in /usr/bin

----------

## thesaltydog

 *Quote:*   

> a me con l'ebuild così com'è funziona tutto, così come funzionava a suo tempo gtinsms che era anche lui in /usr/bin

 

gtinsms è composto da un unico file.

gAliceTinSMS è composto da 3 file (1 eseguibile e 2 moduli) e devono risiedere nella stessa directory, non importa dove, basta che sia la stessa per tutti e tre.

----------

## die-hard

cosa strana se lo avvio da shell il programma va, mentre ho aggiunto un link al mio pannello di xfce e ho aggiunto il percorso del file e non parte, cosa stranissima

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *thesaltydog wrote:*   

> gAliceTinSMS è composto da 3 file (1 eseguibile e 2 moduli) e devono risiedere nella stessa directory, non importa dove, basta che sia la stessa per tutti e tre.

 

No se si i moduli si mettono nel path INC

----------

## thesaltydog

 *Quote:*   

> No se si i moduli si mettono nel path INC
> 
> 

 

Ah, beh... questo è ovvio. Ma siccome non si può dare per scontato che tutte le installazioni abbiano lo stesso INC, il programma aggiunge a tutti gli INC della macchina anche la directory in cui è contenuto il programma stesso. Solo così sei sicuro al 100%.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@thesaltydog: il problema ora che a certi va e a certi no  :Sad:  . L'ebuild sembrerebbe andare

----------

## thesaltydog

I due moduli sono gli stessi di prima.

L'applicazione "contenitore" non è altro che un gestore del system tray, quindi niente di particolare.

Occorre accertarsi che la versione installata sia effettivamente la 0.5.2 e che tutte le dipendenze siano soddisfatte.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *thesaltydog wrote:*   

> Occorre accertarsi che la versione installata sia effettivamente la 0.5.2 e che tutte le dipendenze siano soddisfatte.

 

L'unica cosa che sono incerto che sia installata e' HTML::Form (libhtml-format-perl)

----------

## thesaltydog

Stavo proprio scrivendoti per dirti che manca quella libreria. Ma ti avrebbe segnalato l'errore. Comunque mettila nell'ebuild. Probabilmente non segnala l'errore perchè già ce l'hanno installata per gtinsms, ma se uno fa un'installazione da zero, quella serve.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il fatto che non trovo quale possa essere in gentoo. Forse questa

```
* dev-perl/HTML-Format 

     Available versions:  ~2.04 

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://www.cpan.org/modules/by-authors/id/S/SB/SBURKE/HTML-Format-2.04.readme

     Description:         HTML Formatter
```

 :Question: 

----------

## thesaltydog

E' questa:

http://search.cpan.org/~gaas/libwww-perl-5.803/lib/HTML/Form.pm

----------

## fedeliallalinea

mm allora non e' li il problema visto che ce l'ho /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/HTML/Form.pm

----------

## thesaltydog

In effetti dovrebbe essere già inclusa in libwww-perl

----------

## thesaltydog

No non è lì il problema.

Diamoci un metodo:

- provare prima a mettere tutto nella stessa directory e lanciare il programma da terminale, all'interno della directory con il comando  ./galicetinsms&

- se non dà alcun messaggio di errore, ma non viene visualizzata l'icona nel tray, il problema potrebbe essere solo il WM che non è standard con le specifiche freedesktop sul system tray.

- se da terminale funziona, ma non funziona da menu, verificare la versione (c'era un bug nelle precedenti) oppure accertarsi che i due moduli siano nella stessa directory del programma.

----------

## thesaltydog

Non  mi intendo di ebuild gentoo. Mi spieghi cosa vuol dire questo (dove va a mettere i due file *.pm)?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  perlinfo
> 
>         insinto ${VENDOR_ARCH}
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *thesaltydog wrote:*   

> - provare prima a mettere tutto nella stessa directory e lanciare il programma da terminale, all'interno della directory con il comando  ./galicetinsms&

 

Non va. Parte ma non appare niente e non da nessun errore

 *thesaltydog wrote:*   

> - se non dà alcun messaggio di errore, ma non viene visualizzata l'icona nel tray, il problema potrebbe essere solo il WM che non è standard con le specifiche freedesktop sul system tray.

 

fluxbox ce l'ha??

 *thesaltydog wrote:*   

> Non mi intendo di ebuild gentoo. Mi spieghi cosa vuol dire questo (dove va a mettere i due file *.pm)?

 

Praticamente dice di mettere i *.pm in ${VENDOR_ARCH} che sarebbe /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/i686-linux (nel mio caso). Questo si puo' fare perche' ho messo inherit perl-module che sarebbe un eclass che definisce questa variabile (e altre cose che non uso).

----------

## thesaltydog

 *Quote:*   

> fluxbox ce l'ha?? 

 

mmmh... ho qualche dubbio. Io l'ho potuto provare solo con Gnome, KDE e xfce.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *thesaltydog wrote:*   

> mmmh... ho qualche dubbio. Io l'ho potuto provare solo con Gnome, KDE e xfce.

 

Quindi con un wm che non ha la systray non si puo' farlo andare? (non e' una critica ma solo una domanda)

----------

## thesaltydog

No, assolutamente no. Il programma gira proprio nella system tray e se non la trova... esce.

Capisco che potrebbe essere una limitazione, ma l'idea era proprio poter avere l'applicazione sempre a portata di mano, e non doverla lanciare dieci volte al giorno (se non 20 volte, se uno ha entrambi gli accessi)...

----------

## thesaltydog

Ma fluxnox dovrebbe averlo il system tray... Non ti so dire se risponde alle speifiche di freedesktop.org

----------

## thesaltydog

se installi rox-systray, ti dà un system tray compatibile freedesktop.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *thesaltydog wrote:*   

> se installi rox-systray, ti dà un system tray compatibile freedesktop.

 

Comunque fluxbox non ha una systray quindi il programma dovrebbe girare

----------

## thesaltydog

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque fluxbox non ha una systray quindi il programma dovrebbe girare

 

Non mi sono spiegato. Il programma gira in una systray. Se il WM NON ha una systray il programma NON gira..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *thesaltydog wrote:*   

> Non mi sono spiegato. Il programma gira in una systray. Se il WM NON ha una systray il programma NON gira..

 

A ecco, scusa non avevo capito. C'e' modo di raggirare questa cosa nel programma?

@Onip: mi scuso con te ho visto solo ora che avevi detto la stessa cosa della systray

----------

## thesaltydog

 *Quote:*   

> C'e' modo di raggirare questa cosa nel programma?
> 
> 

 

Non so. Potrei vedere di rilevare se la systray c'è o meno, me non ho possibilità di fare prove. Le mie installazioni sono tutte con WM con systray.

Altrimenti modifico l'applicazione per renderla standard, ma poi perde di originalità...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *thesaltydog wrote:*   

> Altrimenti modifico l'applicazione per renderla standard, ma poi perde di originalità...

 

Beh installi un wm leggero come fluxbox, no? (o windowmaker)

----------

## thesaltydog

 *Quote:*   

> Beh installi un wm leggero come fluxbox, no? (o windowmaker)
> 
> 

 

purtroppo ho un milione di cose da fare, e questo di galicetinsms è stato solo un passatempo e non voglio mettermi ad installare WM solo per questo... Vedrò cosa posso fare..

Perchè non cambi tu il tuo WM? Oppure metti una systray su fluxbox che è tanto comoda??

esempio: http://home.comcast.net/~andyhanton/software/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *thesaltydog wrote:*   

> Perchè non cambi tu il tuo WM? Oppure metti una systray su fluxbox che è tanto comoda??

 

No tranquillo non era per me visto che non lo potro' mai usare (sono svizzero e non avro' mai quei abbonamenti). Domani vedo se si puo' detettare la systray in perl. Grazie per quello che hai fatto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## die-hard

 *thesaltydog wrote:*   

> No non è lì il problema.
> 
> Diamoci un metodo:
> 
> - provare prima a mettere tutto nella stessa directory e lanciare il programma da terminale, all'interno della directory con il comando  ./galicetinsms&
> ...

 

se lo lancio da terminale tutto ok, se invece mi creo, con xfce, un item nel pannello, il programma non va

----------

## Onip

io in fluxbox avevo una systray nella barra, tanto è vero che c'erano le icone di gaim amule etc... non so se segue lo standard di freedesktop.org però....

----------

## die-hard

scusa forse non mi sono spegato se sono nella cartella dove ho scompattato il prog e faccio ./galicetinsms, ho la systemtry, altrimenti se lancio il prog dal pannello nn ho nulla

----------

## thesaltydog

 *Quote:*   

> altrimenti se lancio il prog dal pannello nn ho nulla

 

Hai la versione 0.5.2 installata? I file (programma + moduli) sono tutti e tre nella stessa directory (quella da cui lanciavi da terminale?)

----------

## _Hadakaar

A questo punto, si fa un'astrazione su tutte le WWW::SMS  :Laughing:  io avevo già proposto a thesaltydog un idea di allargare il progetto anche su 190.it. Ho contatta il manutentore della libreria 190.pm ma è stato un pò vago. Qualcuno ha interesse nell'estendere galicetinsms anche per supportare 190? Io sono poco pratico di Perl, mi ci vorrebbe una manina...

La pagina del progetto è questa http://www-sms.sourceforge.net/

----------

## thesaltydog

 *Quote:*   

> Qualcuno ha interesse nell'estendere galicetinsms anche per supportare 190? 

 

Per questo non c'è problema. Si potrà pure inserire il modulo per gli SMS gratis di TIM. Ma prima bisogna verificare che il sistema "contenitore" funzioni e - soprattutto -scegliere se lasciarlo con il support del Systray oppure farlo diventare un'applicazione desktop.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *thesaltydog wrote:*   

> scegliere se lasciarlo con il support del Systray oppure farlo diventare un'applicazione desktop.

 

Si potrebbe anche mettere una opzione, esempio: se lanciato con -s allora attiva il supporto systray

----------

## thesaltydog

 *Quote:*   

> Si potrebbe anche mettere una opzione, esempio: se lanciato con -s allora attiva il supporto systray

 

Non è proprio così "straightforward". Anche i due moduli vanno modificati in molte parti, a seconda che siano "figli" della systray o di una finestra del desktop... 

Direi di raccogliere i consensi per le due versioni, e poi decidere...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *thesaltydog wrote:*   

> Non è proprio così "straightforward". Anche i due moduli vanno modificati in molte parti, a seconda che siano "figli" della systray o di una finestra del desktop... 

 

Peccato.

 *thesaltydog wrote:*   

> Direi di raccogliere i consensi per le due versioni, e poi decidere...

 

A questo punto direi che e' la soluzione migliore

----------

## _Hadakaar

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per questo non c'è problema. Si potrà pure inserire il modulo per gli SMS gratis di TIM. Ma prima bisogna verificare che il sistema "contenitore" funzioni e - soprattutto -scegliere se lasciarlo con il support del Systray oppure farlo diventare un'applicazione desktop.

 

certo ora il problema più importante è proprio quello. Se il programma è compatibile con Kde, Gnome e qualunque WM abbia un systray compatibile con gli standard di FreeDesktop, io sono portato maggiormente verso questa strada. Credo che la maggiorparte degli utenti usi un WM piuttosto avanzato e da quello che ho capito chi usa Fluxbox può installare un systray freedesktop-compatibile. Per chi usa WM ancor meno avanzati (gli affezionati di FVWM forse) posso comunque utilizzare tinsms e alicesms. O sbaglio? L'utilizzo del systray facilita enormemente l'uso frequente del programma.

----------

## thesaltydog

 *_Hadakaar wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Per questo non c'è problema. Si potrà pure inserire il modulo per gli SMS gratis di TIM. Ma prima bisogna verificare che il sistema "contenitore" funzioni e - soprattutto -scegliere se lasciarlo con il support del Systray oppure farlo diventare un'applicazione desktop. 
> 
> certo ora il problema più importante è proprio quello. Se il programma è compatibile con Kde, Gnome e qualunque WM abbia un systray compatibile con gli standard di FreeDesktop, io sono portato maggiormente verso questa strada. Credo che la maggiorparte degli utenti usi un WM piuttosto avanzato e da quello che ho capito chi usa Fluxbox può installare un systray freedesktop-compatibile. Per chi usa WM ancor meno avanzati (gli affezionati di FVWM forse) posso comunque utilizzare tinsms e alicesms. O sbaglio? L'utilizzo del systray facilita enormemente l'uso frequente del programma.

 

Questa considerazione è molto condivisibile.

Altri pareri?

----------

## Onip

io sono favorevole a una versione systray, soprattutto visto che segue gli standard freedesktop. In quel modo il programma è + comodo

----------

## Gaspyd

 *Onip wrote:*   

> io sono favorevole a una versione systray, soprattutto visto che segue gli standard freedesktop. In quel modo il programma è + comodo

 

Anche io sarei favorevole dato che uso felicemente gnome 2.10 peccato xò che dev-perl/gtk2-trayicon sia disponibile solo per x86 ed io ho un amd64

Continuo quindi ad usare gtinsms lanciandolo di volta in volta ....  :Sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Quote:*   

> dato che uso felicemente gnome 2.10

 

credo che non sia una cosa corretta spingere verso una soluzione per questa ragione.

 *Quote:*   

> io sono favorevole a una versione systray, soprattutto visto che segue gli standard freedesktop. In quel modo il programma è + comodo

 

più che diventa più comodo si sta cercando di uniformare il comportamento delle applicazioni. quindi credo che se un programma venga sviluppato o modificato dopo l'approvazione dello "standard" dovrebbe seguirlo.

----------

## thesaltydog

Ho messo online la v 0.5.3 che rimuove un bug per il systray di KDE.

Nessun problema per l'ebuild.

----------

## _Hadakaar

perfetto, già aggiornata. Funziona benissimo. Ma nessuno è interessato ad estendere tale programma?  :Sad: 

----------

## Onip

è uscita la versione 1.0.0 se qualche buonanima potesse pensare all'ebuild....

ho già provato a rinominare il vecchio (anche mettendo a posto il nome del pacchetto da scaricare), ma l'installazione non mi va a buon fine.

Tra l'altro la vecchia 0.5.3 a me non funzionava più

----------

## Onip

up  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## fraido

 *thesaltydog wrote:*   

>  *_Hadakaar wrote:*    *Quote:*   
> 
> Per questo non c'è problema. Si potrà pure inserire il modulo per gli SMS gratis di TIM. Ma prima bisogna verificare che il sistema "contenitore" funzioni e - soprattutto -scegliere se lasciarlo con il support del Systray oppure farlo diventare un'applicazione desktop. 
> 
> certo ora il problema più importante è proprio quello. Se il programma è compatibile con Kde, Gnome e qualunque WM abbia un systray compatibile con gli standard di FreeDesktop, io sono portato maggiormente verso questa strada. Credo che la maggiorparte degli utenti usi un WM piuttosto avanzato e da quello che ho capito chi usa Fluxbox può installare un systray freedesktop-compatibile. Per chi usa WM ancor meno avanzati (gli affezionati di FVWM forse) posso comunque utilizzare tinsms e alicesms. O sbaglio? L'utilizzo del systray facilita enormemente l'uso frequente del programma. 
> ...

 

Anche se condivido l'idea di metterla nella systray perche' così lo lanci solo una volta se io dovessi sviluppare vorrei che la mia applicazione potesse essere usata da tutti indipendentemente dal WM usato (anche per dargli una maggiore diffusione), quindi opterei per fare il grosso del lavoro come applicazione desktop per poi aggiungervi un modulo che me la fa aggiungere nella systray. Stile gaim: e visto che è GPL magari un bel riutilizzo di codice... Ad ogni modo questa è solo il modo e i motivi con cui procederei io.

ciao 

fraido

P.S. Complimenti bel programma! speriamo in sviluppi per altri provider

----------

## Onip

ri-UP!

Allora, nonn c'è proprio niente da fare per avere un ebuild aggiornato?

pleeeeeeeeeeease!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fctk

sbaglio o è da un po' di tempo che galicesms non spedisce più messaggi?

ho provato anche gats e si comporta allo stesso modo (cioè non riesce più a spedire nulla).

è un problema mio o a tutti fa così?

```
$ ./galicetinsms 

*** unhandled exception in callback:

***   No such field 'login' at /usr/lib/gats//galicesms.pm line 140

***  ignoring at ./galicetinsms line 60.
```

----------

## Ercole

Se non sbaglio sul sito ufficiale vi e' una versione aggiornata, in seguito ai cambiamenti nelle pagine di Alice, e funzionante!

----------

## federico

 *fctk wrote:*   

> sbaglio o è da un po' di tempo che galicesms non spedisce più messaggi?
> 
> ho provato anche gats e si comporta allo stesso modo (cioè non riesce più a spedire nulla).
> 
> è un problema mio o a tutti fa così?
> ...

 

Programmando il plugin di alice per sidesms mi sono accorto che sono cambiate alcune cose nel sito alice, non ho provato l'ultimo galicesms ma penso che devi fare un aggiornamento.

----------

## Onip

sarebbe carino anche un aggiornamento dell'ebuild.....   :Wink: 

(scusate se rompo e se sono ripetitivo, ma questo software lo godevo parecchio...)

----------

## fctk

lo sto preparando l'ebuild, un attimo di pazienza e arriva...  :Smile: 

----------

## fctk

e con sommo piacere di Onip, eccolo: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92123  :Laughing: 

----------

## Onip

grazie!

cmq io sono uno dei vecchi @tin.it ==> uso gtinsms. ho modificato l'ebuild di fctk per installare gtinsms

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

DESCRIPTION="A GTK2 GUI for sending sms via RossoAlice"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.marzocca.net/linux/gtinsms.html"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SRC_URI="http://www.marzocca.net/linux/downloads/${P}.tar.gz"

RESTRICT="nomirror" #as long as it isn't in the official Portage tree

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86"

DEPEND="dev-perl/gtk2-perl

        dev-perl/libwww-perl"

IUSE=""

S="${WORKDIR}"

src_install() {

        dobin "${PN}"

}

```

----------

## fctk

modifica anche la DESCRIPTION... poi postalo qui: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92119

----------

## Onip

non lo avevo messo la (sul bug ho scritto anche io) perchè il mantainer ha detto di non voler aggiungere 2 software uguali a portage. Per questo era nato anche galicetinsms (o gats). Tra l'altro anche per quello c'è una versione più nuova rispetto all'ebuild.

Comunque ho aggiunto l'ebuild a bugzilla

----------

## fctk

aggiornato l'ebuild di galicesms alla versione 1.2.0

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92123

----------

